# Forum mit Bild-Upload



## redwing78 (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
kennt jemand ein gutes Forum mit Uploadmöglichkeit für Grafiken? Kann auch ohne weiteres kostenpflichtig sein.
Danke & LG
redwing78


----------



## Gumbo (26. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich besitzt jedes vernünftige Forum die Funktion des Hochladens von Dateien. Oder suchst du vielleicht eher eine Galerie mit ausgereifter Kommentarfunktion?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Februar 2006)

Ein gepatchtes phpBB sollte das mitmachen und natürlich auch das kommerzielle vBulletin Forum.


----------



## redwing78 (28. Februar 2006)

Hi!
Am wichtigsten ist mir, daß Benutzer so einfach wie möglich Grafiken uploaden können, die für alle User ersichtlich sind. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp?
Danke & LG, redwing78


----------



## Gumbo (28. Februar 2006)

Sind die bisherigen Vorschläge nicht hilfreich? Was erwartest du denn?


----------



## chmee (9. März 2006)

**Greife das hier nochmal auf**

Wo finde ich diese Hacks/Patches für phpBB
bzw.
Wie heissen die ?

mfg chmee


----------



## fanste (9. März 2006)

Schau mal hier: http://www.phpbb.de/moddb/
Dort könntest du fündig werden


----------

